# Favourite gadget?



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2009)

What's your favourite gadget? Mine is probably my Garmin Forerunner. It's a wristwatch-style GPS that I can use to measure time and distance when I'm out for a run. Previously, I used to use a pedometer, but they are a little haphazard - sometimes they don't count every step and can miss quite a few. Also, you have to set your stride length into a pedometer and that can vary, for example if you're running uphill your stride length will be shorter. Also, however honest you try to be, you always end up overestimating the distance you've run, so you think you're running further and quicker than you really are - you find this out when you run an officially measured course and run out of steam long before you expect it!

The gadget also lets me superimpose my route on a satellite picture, which is fun. There are loads of features that I've never used, but I'm happy with just the basic ones I do use!

Second to this, I'd say my mp3 player is amazing. I have an old midrange computer made in 1989 that cost ?27,000 new (I got it for nothing) - it has less than 1 gigabyte of disk and weighs 11 stones. My mp3 player has 8 gigabytes and fits in my pocket - even this is small memory by today's standards!

So, I have satellite technology on my wrist and incredible engineering in my pocket. Sometimes it's hard to believe how far things have come in such a short time - I'm not particularly old, but I remember the first calculators and digital watches back in the 70's - look at things now!


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2009)

mine has to be my ?50 samsung mp3 player goes everywhere with me when im out running or doing any power walking i would not be without it.


----------



## Donald (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a portable dab/fm pocket radio that I use when out


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2009)

Northerner, how much is a Garmin Forerunner?? sounds really cool!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2009)

katie said:


> Northerner, how much is a Garmin Forerunner?? sounds really cool!



It cost me about ?130 which also includes a heart rate monitor - a lot more than a pedometer, but much snazzier!


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It cost me about ?130 which also includes a heart rate monitor - a lot more than a pedometer, but much snazzier!



hehe yeah it sounds much better. well, i better wait till I leave uni and get a job then.  ive got about ?50 left in my back at the moment!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 22, 2009)

It's a toss up between the computer and lap top. Computer for emails and internet and  now it's attached to a printer the llap top for letters while someone else uses the internet.


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine is my new laptop, Samsung NC10.  







It's so tiny I can just lug it around everywhere, but it still has a 160gb hard drive and 2gb of RAM, whoop


----------



## JohnForster (Mar 22, 2009)

No doubt, my favourite gadget is my trusty Metal Detector.  I've been searching for 30 years and have found artefacts covering 2000+ years.  Its also good exercise.  After a few hours out in the fields - everything aches for a day or two.  Fun though.

JOHN


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 22, 2009)

I would be hard pressed to decide my favourite from the list below,


iPod (a present from my partner who died recently)
iPhone
Mac laptop
DAB Radio
and my TV

the last three and this support group have kept me sane for the past few weeks.


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2009)

Ikklemo said:


> I would be hard pressed to decide my favourite from the list below,
> 
> 
> iPod (a present from my partner who died recently)
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your partner.  I hope you are doing ok! <3

I'm glad we have been keeping you sane, along with your laptop, radio and TV


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Katie, this has been the only place where I can be myself.

Mo.


----------



## aymes (Mar 22, 2009)

1) My ipod touch - I'm quite an ipod fan anyway and really love the design of this one and the wireless internet is never far from my side
2) Nike + - connects to my ipod nano and a sensor in my shoe to record my running, distance, pace, time etc. Not quite as high tech as Northerner's Garmin but I find it really accurate and invaluable for my runs, very motivational too.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 22, 2009)

Good question Northerner...

Ok, here are mine...
Global knives - I love messing about in the kitchen
Tefal Actifry - superb chips with hardly any oil!
Mercedes SL500 - which got sold recently due to the arrival of Bruce (hearing dog designate) there is a question that I really ask myself should I have kept it, me and the boy could have had some great fun this weekend!


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Good question Northerner...
> 
> Ok, here are mine...
> Global knives - I love messing about in the kitchen



im scared


----------



## Einstein (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not 'that' dangerous, these knives are so precise and sharp.
What I am pleased about is when I bought them, as they are now sooo expensive.

A lifetime investment though.


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2009)

@ 'that'


----------



## Einstein (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, New Years Day a good few years ago saw the shortening of my left thumb by 3/16" on the upside, it was only pointed out to me by my girlfriend at the time going mad by the blood on the wall 

I didn't feel a thing!


----------



## katie (Mar 23, 2009)

Ouch, now let that be a lesson to you. Knives are not gadgets, they are weapons


----------



## Einstein (Mar 23, 2009)

No, the lesson is put the knife down if you need to sneeze!!! 
And YES, I did look away before sneezing (and while sneezing) THAT was my problem!!


----------



## Munjeeta (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha... I'd say steer clear of them when blood sugars are high too, I know what I get like when mine are high 

I think my favourite gadget would just be my good old ipod. Music is great and being able to listen to it anywhere brightens even the worst of my moods!


----------



## Admin (Mar 23, 2009)

*Predictable but...*

My iphone. 
Not even had it a month yet!

Other than that any mp3 player I have had for the gym. Exercising without music is sooo slow! Saw a great swimming mp3 player on the gadget show this week - am looking at that now! LOL!!!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 23, 2009)

You lot going on about MP3 and iPods!!!! I'd love to have one as my favourite gadget, my old MP3 player was great in the gym. Alas, music isn't audible anymore.  The 72" screen and my hi-def video projector with subtitles on my cable box is pretty neat though. Except most discovery channels that don't subtitle 

My blackberry is a god send, I think email and MSN, plus my textphone have all proven to be lifelines over the last couple of years. Never used it as a phone though


----------



## Corrine (Mar 23, 2009)

Oooh and definitely my Sky +.  I dont know how I ever managed without it!  And Slingbox - so when I'm off on my jolly days in a fortnight I can record the Grand Prix on Sky + and watch it on my laptop via Slingbox. Fantastic!


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 24, 2009)

My favourite gadget is definitely my cat. He can tell time. He always lets me know when it's noon (which is the time he gets his extra food with medication, what a coincidence!).


----------

